# محاولات واقتراحات لتطوير القسم (معا" إلي التميز )



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام, أما بعد
إن المحاولات والإقتراحات للتطوير الدائم داخل الملتقى يظل دائماً هدف كل عضو ناجح وكل مشرف ناجح .

*من رأيكم ما هي المواضيع التي يفتقدها قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء ؟*​​*وما هو التطوير الذي تحب أن يكون في القسم ؟*​​*إذا كان في أي ملاحظات أو اقتراحات تفيد هذا القسم *​*فنرجو منكم كتابتها لكي يتم النظر فيها*​​*معا لكي يكون قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء متميز دائما *​*


​​*​​


----------



## محمود تكيف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اخى الكريم م\ محمد سيد عبد الفتاح
ان هذا القسم من اجمل الاقسام لانه قسم متميز وكل الذى فيه والمشرفين القائمين عليه لا يبخلو عليه باى معلومه والمعولمات بتوصل بشكل بسيط وواضح 
انى اعلم انك ذو كفائه عاليه فى الشيلرات 
وعايزين موضوع كبير عليها وعلى البرامج بتاعتها بصور ان امكن فان هذا الموضوع شيق ونحن معك بازن الله تعالى . وشكرا لك وللمشرفين والمراقبين كلهم 
وياريت ترد عليا على الايمل


----------



## oman1999 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*اقتراحات*

السلا م عليكم الاخ مز محمد
الموضوع الى طرحتموه ممتاز جدا ويحتاج الى تكثيف جهود الاخوه للنهوض بمستوي قسم التبريد والتكييف لتحقيق الهدف المنشود من جراء اقامته فيارعكم الله شاركوا باقتراحتكم لكي نستفيد من خبرات بعضنا البعض ولكسب اساسيات ومهارات التعامل مع اجهزه التبريد والتكييف والتهويه. وكل صاحب خبره في المجال لا يبخل علينا بخبرته لكي يستفيد منها جميعا (المبتدئين والطلبه وفنيين ومهندسيين) في مختلف المراحل التخصصيه لذا اثراء هذا الموضوع بمشاركاتكم واقتراحاتكم له الدور البارز لاستمراريه المسير للوصول الى الهدف والغايه التي اقيم من اجلها هذا القسم فالى الامام دائما بإذن الله تبارك وتعالى.
لذا اقترح بان:
1. تقام مسابقات لعمل بحوث في مجال التبريد والتكييف.مما يتيح للاخوه تنشيط مداركهم البحثيه واستنباط المعلومات واستخلاص النتائج.
2. عمل دوراة تخصصيه لمواضيع مختلفه لبعض المواضيع الهامه(الضواغط ، المكثفات،المبخرات، صمامات التمدد الحراري)من ناحيت انواعها،كيفية عملها،الاعطال المحتمله،طرق الفحص، طريقه العلاج...الخ)
3. الشرح المفصل للدائره الكهربائيه لاجهزة طانعات مكعبات الثلج
4. الشرح المفصل للوحة التحكم بالنسبة لوحدات التكييف المركزي
لكي يستفيد منها الاخوه الفنيين في التكييف المركزي لاني ومن واقع الحياة العمليه تواجه شباب الصيانه الخبره في قراءة الدائره الكهربائيه وكيفية التعامل معها فياحبذا من حل سريع لمشكلة الكثيرين وهي كا ذكرت آنفا.

هذه بعض الاقتراحات في الوقت الحاضر
وفقكم الله لما فيه رضاه ودمتم 
وفي امان الله


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل المشرف 
تحية و أحتراما .
تلبية لدعوتكم الكريمة 
الملتقي هو بالفعل ملتقي لتلك المشاعر الحقيقية لتلك الأمة فالكل والحمدة لله يحاول جاهدا ليفيد غيرة بأقصي ما يملك وهناك من لا يؤثر نفسة بمعلومة رزق بها ولكن يجتهد في توصيل المعلومة لك و لهذا كامل التقدير والاحترام و أري أن ما يحدث في الملتقي يمكن أستثمارة بشكل جيد للوصول بمهندسي التكيف والتبريد و العاملين في هذا المجال الي الكفأة و التجويد بما يسهم لتشكيل مهندس تبريد و تكيف واثق بما لدية . قادر علي أن يتخذ القرار وهو مطمأن .
ومما خبرتة من العمل أن هناك أوجة قصور عندنا كلا في جانب من الجوانب و أري أن يتم ترتيب الموضوعات التي تهم. ترتيب محترف ونعطي لكل موضوع فترة زمنية كافية يعطي كل من لدية فكرة أو تطويرا لفكرة كل ما يعرفه عن الموضوع و يكون المستهدف أن يصل كلا منا الي معرفة تامة عن الموضوع الذي تم تحديدة ويتطوع أحدنا في النهاية بوضع ملف يجمل فية ما تم طرحة و بعد ذلك يتم طرح الموضوع الذي يلية .
و أثق أننا بهذا نكون قد أعملنا التكافل علي أفضل وجة .
ولكم جزيل الشكر ..... و أتمني للجميع التوفيق


----------



## المحتسب لله (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لن اتحدث كثيرا .. لان كل ما سبق من الاخوه الافاضل فوق الجيد ... وليته يتم 
لانه وبصفة خاصه في الاونه الاخيره لم يعد هناك جديد في هذا القسم 
و انا على اتم الاستعداد للمشاركة بفاعليه تامه بصفة خاصه ... عن كل ما يتعلق بصيانة التكييف المركزي بجميع انواعه ان شاء الله تعالى

وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه
تقبل تحياتي على مجهودك ... وبالتوفيق

سلااااااام​*


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (3 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل المشرف 
تحية وأحتراما 
أملك بأذن الله و عونة الكثير من المعلومات والمشاريع و الأفكار الهندسية ونريد منظومة مرتبة و ذكية ليضع كل من لدية ما عندة لتعم الفائدة .


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*مــــــا شاء الله*

مجهود متميز

نرجو المزيد

لحين تحديد وقت محدد للنقاش ​


----------



## hasona8040 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله عليه كل خير
اما بعد...
انا بقترح اننا نعمل صالون للمنتدى يتعرف بية الاعضاء على بعض وسيكون فية استفاده من كل شىء
اولا اننا نعرف اخوات و اصدقاء فى الله
ثانيا يمكن ان نفيد بعض ونتبادل الخبرات المختلفة
ارجو الرد على هذا الاقتراح 
وشكرا
م. احمد حسن


----------



## سيدرا علي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
1 - أقترح على الجهة المشرفة على المنتدى أن تطرح كل شهر موضوع معين و تدعوا جميع الأعضاء لمناقشته و كتابة كل شيء عنه و بذلك نتمكن من الالمام بكل شيء عنه .
2 - الطلب إلى الأعضاء و تذكيرهم لكتابة اخر التطورات العالمية في مجال التكييف.
3 - كون هندسة التكييف و التبريد تخص نظام التدفئة أيضاً لم اجد ولا عضو تطرق إلى موضوع التدفئة بعيداً عن التكييف المركزي مثل ( الحراقات - المراجل - كيفية حساب أبعاد خزانات التمدد المغلقة - حساب حمل التدفئة - حساب مقطع المدخنة ........) لذلك نقترح توجيه الأعضاء للكتابة حول تلك الأمور .
و بذلك تكون المواضيع المطروحة في المنتدى ملمة بكل ما يخص التبريد و التكييف و التدفئة .

وفقكم الله


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم / أضم صوتى لصوت الاخوة الأعضاء فى كل هذه الاقتراحات الجميلة خاصة موضوع طرح تخصص معين فى هندسة التبريد والتكييف أو موضوع محدد لمناقشته على مدار وقت محدد أيضأ يحدده المهندسين مشرفى القسم ليكون جميع الأعضاء الموجودون يتناقشون فى موضوع واحد خلال هذه الفترة ولتكن مثلأ اول اسبوع من كل شهر هو ميعاد مناقشة موضوع محدد يقترحه السادة المشرفيين والسادة الأعضاء أيضأ....... شكرأ


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*1*



محمود تكيف قال:


> اخى الكريم م\ محمد سيد عبد الفتاح
> ان هذا القسم من اجمل الاقسام لانه قسم متميز وكل الذى فيه والمشرفين القائمين عليه لا يبخلو عليه باى معلومه والمعولمات بتوصل بشكل بسيط وواضح
> انى اعلم انك ذو كفائه عاليه فى الشيلرات
> وعايزين موضوع كبير عليها وعلى البرامج بتاعتها بصور ان امكن فان هذا الموضوع شيق ونحن معك بازن الله تعالى . وشكرا لك وللمشرفين والمراقبين كلهم
> وياريت ترد عليا على الايمل


 

أهلا بك أخي الفاضل محمود تكييف​أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة ​بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك​​سوف يتم إن شاء الله وضع موضوع متميز يتكلم عن التكييف المركزي​​ولاكن لن أتحدث عنة ألان لأنة مفجأة​وان شاء الله عن قريب​أشكرك مرة أخري​بارك الله فيك ​​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*2*



oman1999 قال:


> السلا م عليكم الاخ مز محمد
> الموضوع الى طرحتموه ممتاز جدا ويحتاج الى تكثيف جهود الاخوه للنهوض بمستوي قسم التبريد والتكييف لتحقيق الهدف المنشود من جراء اقامته فيارعكم الله شاركوا باقتراحتكم لكي نستفيد من خبرات بعضنا البعض ولكسب اساسيات ومهارات التعامل مع اجهزه التبريد والتكييف والتهويه. وكل صاحب خبره في المجال لا يبخل علينا بخبرته لكي يستفيد منها جميعا (المبتدئين والطلبه وفنيين ومهندسيين) في مختلف المراحل التخصصيه لذا اثراء هذا الموضوع بمشاركاتكم واقتراحاتكم له الدور البارز لاستمراريه المسير للوصول الى الهدف والغايه التي اقيم من اجلها هذا القسم فالى الامام دائما بإذن الله تبارك وتعالى.
> لذا اقترح بان:
> 1. تقام مسابقات لعمل بحوث في مجال التبريد والتكييف.مما يتيح للاخوه تنشيط مداركهم البحثيه واستنباط المعلومات واستخلاص النتائج.
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته​​أهلا بك أخي الفاضل oman1999​أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة ​بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك​1/ سوف يتم أن شاء الله التحضير لمسابقة ولاكن تحتاج إلي وقت لتجهيزها .​2/ بالفعل توجد هذه المواضع في القسم ابحث في القسم وستجد إن شاء الله ما تريد وان شاء الله هيكون فيه المزيد ​3/ هو بالفعل فية نقص شديد في المواضيع الكهربية​وان شاء الله مع مشاركات الأعضاء المتميزين هيكون فية مواضيع بهذا الشكل​4/ أن شاء الله هيكون فية موضوع بهذا الشكل ​​أشكرك مرة أخري​بارك الله فيك ​​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*3*



حسن محمد درويش قال:


> الأخ الفاضل المشرف
> تحية و أحتراما .
> تلبية لدعوتكم الكريمة
> الملتقي هو بالفعل ملتقي لتلك المشاعر الحقيقية لتلك الأمة فالكل والحمدة لله يحاول جاهدا ليفيد غيرة بأقصي ما يملك وهناك من لا يؤثر نفسة بمعلومة رزق بها ولكن يجتهد في توصيل المعلومة لك و لهذا كامل التقدير والاحترام و أري أن ما يحدث في الملتقي يمكن أستثمارة بشكل جيد للوصول بمهندسي التكيف والتبريد و العاملين في هذا المجال الي الكفأة و التجويد بما يسهم لتشكيل مهندس تبريد و تكيف واثق بما لدية . قادر علي أن يتخذ القرار وهو مطمأن .
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أهلا بك أخي الفاضل حسن محمد درويش*
*أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة *
*بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك*

*سوف يتم تثبيت أفضل موضوع كل شهر 
وسنجتهد أن شاء الله في ترتيب المواضيع المهمة في القسم

أشكرك مرة أخري
بارك الله فيك 
*​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*4*



aamer قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> لن اتحدث كثيرا .. لان كل ما سبق من الاخوه الافاضل فوق الجيد ... وليته يتم
> لانه وبصفة خاصه في الاونه الاخيره لم يعد هناك جديد في هذا القسم
> ...


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته​​أهلا بك أخي الفاضل المهندس / عــــــــــــــــــامر​عملاق شركة يورك للتكييف ​​بالنسبة لأخ الفاضل عامر هو أكثر من أخ ومــا شاء الله علية متميز جداا ​كنت بتعلم منه كل كبيرة وصغير ومازلت والله ​بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل​وزادك الله من علمه ​أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة ​بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك​​أن شاء الله سوف يتم الاتصال بك لكي نقوم سويا بتجهيز موضوع عن التكييف المركزي​​أشكرك مرة أخري​بارك الله فيك ​​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*5*



حسن محمد درويش قال:


> الأخ الفاضل المشرف
> تحية وأحتراما
> أملك بأذن الله و عونة الكثير من المعلومات والمشاريع و الأفكار الهندسية ونريد منظومة مرتبة و ذكية ليضع كل من لدية ما عندة لتعم الفائدة .


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​أهلا بك أخي الفاضل حسن محمد درويش​​أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة ​بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك​​ننتظر مواضيعك المميزة ​وبالتوفيق أن شاء الله​​أشكرك مرة أخري​بارك الله فيك ​​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*6*



hasona8040 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ الفاضل شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله عليه كل خير
> اما بعد...
> انا بقترح اننا نعمل صالون للمنتدى يتعرف بية الاعضاء على بعض وسيكون فية استفاده من كل شىء
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​​أهلا بك أخي الفاضل م. احمد حسن ​​أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة ​بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك​​بالفعل أخي الكريم يوجد موضوع متميز لأخت متميزة NC​نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف !!! ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​​أشكرك مرة أخري​بارك الله فيك ​​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*7*



سيدرا علي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 1 - أقترح على الجهة المشرفة على المنتدى أن تطرح كل شهر موضوع معين و تدعوا جميع الأعضاء لمناقشته و كتابة كل شيء عنه و بذلك نتمكن من الالمام بكل شيء عنه .
> 2 - الطلب إلى الأعضاء و تذكيرهم لكتابة اخر التطورات العالمية في مجال التكييف.
> 3 - كون هندسة التكييف و التبريد تخص نظام التدفئة أيضاً لم اجد ولا عضو تطرق إلى موضوع التدفئة بعيداً عن التكييف المركزي مثل ( الحراقات - المراجل - كيفية حساب أبعاد خزانات التمدد المغلقة - حساب حمل التدفئة - حساب مقطع المدخنة ........) لذلك نقترح توجيه الأعضاء للكتابة حول تلك الأمور .
> ...


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بكى أختي الفاضلة سيدرا علي ​ 
أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة 
بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك​ 
1/ فكرة متميزة وان شاء الله سوف ستنفذ 
ý وان شاء الله بجهد الأعضاء المتميزين سوف نري كل هذه المواضيع المتميزة ​ 
أشكرك مرة أخري
بارك الله فيك ​​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*8*



احمد ابوبكر قال:


> السلام عليكم / أضم صوتى لصوت الاخوة الأعضاء فى كل هذه الاقتراحات الجميلة خاصة موضوع طرح تخصص معين فى هندسة التبريد والتكييف أو موضوع محدد لمناقشته على مدار وقت محدد أيضأ يحدده المهندسين مشرفى القسم ليكون جميع الأعضاء الموجودون يتناقشون فى موضوع واحد خلال هذه الفترة ولتكن مثلأ اول اسبوع من كل شهر هو ميعاد مناقشة موضوع محدد يقترحه السادة المشرفيين والسادة الأعضاء أيضأ....... شكرأ



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أهلا بك اخي الفاضل احمد ابو بكر​​أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة ​بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك​ فكرة متميزة وان شاء الله سوف ستنفذ ​ وان شاء الله بجهد الأعضاء المتميزين سوف نري كل هذه المواضيع المتميزة ​​*أشكرك مرة أخري*​*بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## 1998 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## baqoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*معا لقسم اكثر فاعليه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الأضحى المبارك
أولا اود أن أشكر الأخوة المشرفين على هذا القسم المتميز الذي بجهودهم انشالله سيبقى علما ومرجعا معتمدا لكل مهندسي التكييف
وبالنسبه للاقتراحات عندي اقتراح اود ان ينال اعجابكم......
هل من الممكن تثبيت موضوع شامل وكامل عن كل جهاز من اجهزة التكييف والتبريد مثلا:
(المكيف الشباكي:مبدأعمله،الدائرة الميكانيكيه،الدائرة الكهربائية،التركيب والصيانة)
(الثلاجات:مبدأالعمل،الدائرة الميكانيكيه،الدائرة الكهربائية،التركيب والصيانه)
وكذلك لمكيف السببليت،التكييف المركزي،الخ.........
بحيث اذا احتاج اي عضو لمعلومة عن هذا الجهاز يجدها بشكل سهل وعملي

اقتراح اخر....
ممكن تصنيف المشاركات الى(طلبات،برامج،كتالوجات، الخ...)وأترك التصنيف للسادة المشرفين فهم أخبر مني بالمقالات والمشاركات....

أرجو ان تنال اقتراحاتي اعجابكم 
والله الموفق،،،،،


----------



## جمال كردوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

_م/محمدعبد الفتاح_
_تحية طيبة مباركة من عند اللة_
_الرجا شرح المكونات الالكترونية و اعطالها وطريقةتحديد العطل لكل من تكييف الهواء الشباك و الاسبليت وجزاك اللة خيرا_


----------



## N.ALTAMIMY (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخبر
اقترح تخصيص حقل لرسائل الماجستير واطاريح الدكتوراه في مجال التبريد والتكييف
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## شاهر صنوبر (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس محمد ونتمنى منك ان تزودنا بالمعلومات الهامة والدقيقة فى مجال التكييف المركز


----------



## شاهر صنوبر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

نتمنى للجميع التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (1 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا بالفعل اشكر اعضاء هذا الملتقى شكرا كبيرا على ما يقدمونه من مجهود عظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتهم فأنا ارى الملتقى هو المنفذ الوحيد الذى يلجأ اليه المهندسون حديثى التخرج لانه كما تعلمون ان الناس لم يعودا يأمنوا بتواصل الخبرات ولا احد يريد للآخر ان يتعلم شيئا 
ارجو من اعضاء الملتقى و اكثرهم متخصصون فى مجال التكييف و يملكون الخبره عرض مشاريع كامله لتكييف مركزى فى كل فتره يتفق عليها الاعضاء و بذلك قد تعم باذن الله الفائده على كل الاعضاء و بالاخص حديثى التخرج امثالى
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## طيف الحارث (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ الاستاذ محمد عبد الفتاح نشكر لك هذا المجهود الكبير ونسال اللة لك التوفيق لكن استاذ لدي سؤال ولحد الان لا اعرف لماذا لايجيبني احد علية اريد معرفة المكونات الرئيسية لمنظومة التكيف المركزي مع شرح مبسط لكل مكون


----------



## نجم مصر (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الموضوع مميز جد انا هتكلم عن موضوع جميل وهو كيف لك ان تعرف ان المود الخاص بلتكييف يرسل اشاره للكارت او لاء بكل بساطه بتشغل كميرا الموبايل بتاعك وتوجه المود فى اتجاه الكمير وتشوف الاشاره فى الخلفيه بتاعت الكميرا ولو المود يعطى اشاره للكميرا يبقا مفيش اى مشكله فى الريموت وتبدا تشوف العطل داخل الكارت ولكم جزيل الشكر يارب يكون شرحى واضح شكرا لكم


----------



## سعد كاريير (6 يناير 2008)

:84: اخى الكريم المهندس/ محمد 
 جزاك الله وبارك فيك فى هذا الموضوع الشيق لانك من الخبرات العالية جداًواتمنا لك التميز
 والرقى.
وأضيف الى كلام اخوانى المبجلين.
* نتكلم على الاجهزة و الموديلاتها وانوعها
*ونعمل لها مسلسل لكل ماركة
*ابتداء من الاسبليت الى المركزى 
 والله الموفق بأذن الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 يناير 2008)

1998 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين


 
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل منورنا في القسم


----------



## pora (7 يناير 2008)

*فكره جيدة واعجبتنى*



سيدرا علي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 1 - أقترح على الجهة المشرفة على المنتدى أن تطرح كل شهر موضوع معين و تدعوا جميع الأعضاء لمناقشته و كتابة كل شيء عنه و بذلك نتمكن من الالمام بكل شيء عنه .
> 2 - الطلب إلى الأعضاء و تذكيرهم لكتابة اخر التطورات العالمية في مجال التكييف.
> 3 - كون هندسة التكييف و التبريد تخص نظام التدفئة أيضاً لم اجد ولا عضو تطرق إلى موضوع التدفئة بعيداً عن التكييف المركزي مثل ( الحراقات - المراجل - كيفية حساب أبعاد خزانات التمدد المغلقة - حساب حمل التدفئة - حساب مقطع المدخنة ........) لذلك نقترح توجيه الأعضاء للكتابة حول تلك الأمور .
> ...



والله الفكره دى جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ياريت نطبقها


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 يناير 2008)

baqoo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الأضحى المبارك
> أولا اود أن أشكر الأخوة المشرفين على هذا القسم المتميز الذي بجهودهم نشالله سيبقى علما ومرجعا معتمدا لكل مهندسي التكييف
> وبالنسبه للاقتراحات عندي اقتراح اود ان ينال اعجابكم......
> هل من الممكن تثبيت موضوع شامل وكامل عن كل جهاز من اجهزة التكييف والتبريد مثلا:
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بك أخي الفاضل baqoo 
أشكرك علي هذه المداخلة 
بالنسبة لـ اقتراحك
ان شاء الله هيكون فية موضوع مثبت للنقاش كل فترة هيتكلم عن موضوع معين

هو بالفعل فية مووضع للطلبات وموضوع اخر مثبت للبرامج
اما الكتلوجات سوف يتم النظر فيها

اشكرك​


----------



## pora (7 يناير 2008)

اتمنى عمل موضوع عن الاعطال ويتم مناقشتها على مستوى جميع الاعضاء
وهذا الموضوع انا مهتم بتحضيره ليرى النور فى القسم قريبا وسيأخذ اسم
" *العطل ايه اعرفه وقولنا عليه *"


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 يناير 2008)

*وهنا هتكون البداية*



pora قال:


> اتمنى عمل موضوع عن الاعطال ويتم مناقشتها على مستوى جميع الاعضاء
> وهذا الموضوع انا مهتم بتحضيره ليرى النور فى القسم قريبا وسيأخذ اسم
> " *العطل ايه اعرفه وقولنا عليه *"


 
اهلا اخي الفاضل
اولا اشكرك علي نشاطك ما شاءالله تبدو عليك ملامح التميز
ثانيا ان شاء الله تكون البداية من عندك
وموضوعك انا واثق ان شاء الله هيكون موضوع متميز
وانتظر المفجأة ان شاء الله

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## رضى جمعة (8 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
لكم جزيل الشكر على هذه الافكار المفيدة ونرجوكم دائما عاى التطوير ان شاء الله


----------



## مناف قاسم (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
القسم رائع والافادة ممتازة
ولكن يوجد مشكلة
مشكلة التحميل جميع الروابط بتعذب بالتحميل
ياريت تنحل مشكلة الروابط
ومشكلة الرابيد شير لان على الاغلب ماعبنقدر نحمل الشي المراد تحميله
وشكرا كتير


----------



## طارق عبدالباقي (11 يناير 2008)

مشكورين يا اخواني العرب جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محب المصطفى (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم ان جديد على النت ولكني اشكركم على جعودكم في هذا الموقع


----------



## سعد كاريير (15 يناير 2008)

الاخ الفاضل/ م.محمد عبد الفتاح:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: 
نجم نجوم المنتدى المتميز(هندسة التبيد والتكييف)
بعد الكلام الشيق والممتاز الذى اتلعطموة علينا منكم من قبل ومن الاخوة الاعضاء
والاقتراحات الجميلة مثلكم نود أن نعرف متى هذه الاقترحات فى الاعداد التنفيذ
ومتى نبدأ فى مسلسلات وحلقات هذا الموضوع ومتى يتم الاتفاق مع الاعضاء
 نتمنى فى القريب العاجل:32: :20: :75:


----------



## محسن 9 (16 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي المشرف المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح على هذه الجهود البنائة بفعل
وادعوكم جميعا لمشاهدة اقتراحي على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77780-4.html
في انتظار ارائكم ومعلوماتكم لاحرمنا الله منها


----------



## احمداكرم (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بجد بقدم خالص الشكر للمهندس محمد عد الفتاح وللاخوة الاعضاء على المعلومات الى بجد افادتنى جداجدا بس انا عندى اقتراح بسيط ان ممكن يتم عمل شات للاعضاء بحيث الى عنده اى معلومة او عصل وعاوز حل فورى تتم المحادثة فورى وايجاد حل للعطل
ولكم جيزيل الشكر


----------



## المنتسب (3 فبراير 2008)

عزيزى المهندس محمد اولا بحييك على مواضيعك المتميزة فى المنتدى واللى بيستفيد منها الجميع
ثانيا اشكرك على ردك على كل محتاج لطلب فى الشلر واللى واضح منه ان انت خبرة كويسة فى مجال االتبريد والتكييف خاصتا الشلر لذلك ارجو منك
اذا كنت تعمل بمواقع شلر ان تصور لنا احد المواقع فيديو بكاميرة موبيل تصور فيه تصوير شامل للمكن من حيث نوع الكباس والمكثف المكملات وحدة التحكم والكهربة وهكذا لان هناك شخصيات كتير على المنتدى تعمل فى فى شركات تكييف ولكن لم يساعدها الحظ فى رؤيةموقع تكييف مركزى على الطبيعة لذلك سيكون جميل منك هذه الاضافة وشكرررررررا لك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 فبراير 2008)

رضى جمعة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> لكم جزيل الشكر على هذه الافكار المفيدة ونرجوكم دائما عاى التطوير ان شاء الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكرك اخي الفاضل رضي جمعة علي هذة المشاركة بارك الله فيك​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 فبراير 2008)

مناف قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> القسم رائع والافادة ممتازة
> ولكن يوجد مشكلة
> مشكلة التحميل جميع الروابط بتعذب بالتحميل
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل مناف قاسم 
اشكرك علي هذة المشاركة , أرجو تحديد الروابط التي لا تعمل معك حتي نقوم بحل هذة المشكلة
وشكرا​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 فبراير 2008)

سعد كاريير قال:


> الاخ الفاضل/ م.محمد عبد الفتاح:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30:
> نجم نجوم المنتدى المتميز(هندسة التبيد والتكييف)
> بعد الكلام الشيق والممتاز الذى اتلعطموة علينا منكم من قبل ومن الاخوة الاعضاء
> والاقتراحات الجميلة مثلكم نود أن نعرف متى هذه الاقترحات فى الاعداد التنفيذ
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل سعد كــاريير , اشكرك علي هذة الكلامات الرقيقة والتي تدل علي تميزك ايضا

اخي الفاضل بالفعل تم البدئ في تطوير القسم 
وتم عمل انشاء موضوع للنقاش رقم 1 ومثبت حاليا 

وان شاء الله تعالي جاري عمل باقي النقاط 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
واشكرك علي هذة المشاركة​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 فبراير 2008)

احمداكرم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا بجد بقدم خالص الشكر للمهندس محمد عد الفتاح وللاخوة الاعضاء على المعلومات الى بجد افادتنى جداجدا بس انا عندى اقتراح بسيط ان ممكن يتم عمل شات للاعضاء بحيث الى عنده اى معلومة او عصل وعاوز حل فورى تتم المحادثة فورى وايجاد حل للعطل
> ولكم جيزيل الشكر


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل احمد اكرم 
اشكرك علي هذة المشاركة والاقتراح , بارك الله فيك
اخي الفاضل قام اعضاء بوضع هذة الفكرة ولاكن تم رفضها 
وذالك لان الاستفادة أكبر في كتابة موضوع والرد علية 
افضل من شات والكلام الي هيتقال دلوقتي هروح ويتنسي بعد ساعة 
وغير طبعا الاخوة الزوار والباحثين عبر الانترنت 
لا يوجد استفادة من الشات 

اشكرك مرة اخري​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 فبراير 2008)

المنتسب قال:


> عزيزى المهندس محمد اولا بحييك على مواضيعك المتميزة فى المنتدى واللى بيستفيد منها الجميع
> ثانيا اشكرك على ردك على كل محتاج لطلب فى الشلر واللى واضح منه ان انت خبرة كويسة فى مجال االتبريد والتكييف خاصتا الشلر لذلك ارجو منك
> اذا كنت تعمل بمواقع شلر ان تصور لنا احد المواقع فيديو بكاميرة موبيل تصور فيه تصوير شامل للمكن من حيث نوع الكباس والمكثف المكملات وحدة التحكم والكهربة وهكذا لان هناك شخصيات كتير على المنتدى تعمل فى فى شركات تكييف ولكن لم يساعدها الحظ فى رؤيةموقع تكييف مركزى على الطبيعة لذلك سيكون جميل منك هذه الاضافة وشكرررررررا لك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل المنتسب 
اشكرك علي هذة المداخلة الجميلة 
بارك الله فيك 

اخي الفاضل مع ان هذا الاقتراح صعب جدا وخاصة في الموقع الذي اعمل بة حاليا 

سوف اقوم بعمل ذالك في موقع أخر ولاكن هذا سوف يحتاج الي وقت

اشكرك علي هذا الاقتراح​


----------



## رامي كمال (25 فبراير 2008)

نرجوا عمل( مؤشر بحث) للموقع بأكمله وذلك لتسهيل البحث عن المواضيع المرغوب البحث عنها وذلك داخل كل قسم من أقسام الموقع, ولكم جزيل الشكر - والى مزيد من التوفيق.


----------



## وليد البنا (26 فبراير 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

بصراحه اقتراحات عظيمه مفيده جدا واتمنى من الاداره الاهتمام بها 
ومشاركة منى فى هذا المنتدى الهام لدى بعض الاقتراحات ​
موضوعات مثبته تتحدث عن فرع معين او جزء معين يتم وضع كل ما يتعلق بهذا الفرع فى الموضوع المثبت مثال ​

cooling tower​
chiller ​
air distribusion system​
pumps​
compressors​
DX units​
maintenance hvac​
electric control​
District cooling​
hvac control​

موضوع الشهر ( وهو عباره عن نقطه معينه تطرح للنقاش لمدة شهر وكلا يقدم ما عنده لتبادل الافكار والمعلومات )​
ارجو تثبيت موضوع ( شوف العطل ايه وقول لنا عليه ) ​


----------



## المنتسب (7 مارس 2008)

السلالالالالالالالالام عليكم
اخوانى الاعزاء مهندسى التبريد والتكييف
كتير بنقول ان دايما الدراسة غير العملى خالص
واحنا فى الكلية كتير مننا مش بيبقا مقدر قيمة المعلومات اللى بيدرسها ليه بعد مايتخرج
لانه ببساطة خالص مايعرفش المعلومات دى بتسختدم فى ايه برة او بمعنى اصح هو ماشافش حاجة منها عملى لذلك ياجماعة عشان نتعلم احنا فعلا محتاجين نشوف العمل فعلا جايز كتير من اللى بيدرسوا مش بيقدرو ايروح مواقع ويشوفوا بنفسهم بس ممكن عن طريق منتدى زى منتدانا ده نقدر نتواصل وكل اللى عنده مشكلة فى الموقع اللى بيشتغل فيه يعرضها بالكلام وبالصور وبالفيديو لو امكن
يعنى مثلا لو قدرنا نوفر مادة عملية فى المنتدى عن التكييف من اول المنزلى لحد المركزى وغرف التبريد والشلرات هايبقا افيد بكتير
يعنى مثلا نتبع اسلوب اهتمامنا بالفيديو الواحد منننا لو شاف حاجة بعنيه بيبقا من الصعب ينساها

لكن احنا عندنا نظرى كتير قوى احنا مش محتاجين غير العملى
اتمنى من الاعضاء والمشرفين يكونوا فهموا وجهة نظرى ونقدر نوفر معلومات عملية افضل بكتير من المعلومات النظرى اللى مووجودة فى الكتب اللى شبعنا حفظ فيها ايام الدراسة 

شكرررررررررررررا لكل من تعاون فى رفع مستوى هذا المنتدى


----------



## magdygamal_8 (20 مارس 2008)

*شكر خاص للسادة المهندسين المشرفين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تمنياتي لهذا القسم أن يكون متميزا دائما وأتمنى أن الله يوفق الجميع بالتوفيق
إنني أقترح على السادة المشرفين أن يتم تقسيم الموضوعات حسب المجالات الموجودة فعلا بالواقع حتى يسهل على الباحث أن أي موضوع أن يجد ضالته بطريقة سهله وسريعة وكذلك يمكنه من الإطلاع على الجديد ويكون التقسيم كما يلي :

1- قسم التصميم 
ويتم في هذا القسم عمل مشروع تصميمي كامل بحيث يمكن لكل مهندس معرفة الخطوات التصميمية في مختلف الإحتمالات المتوقعة وكيفية التصرف مع كل إحتمال مع شرح للبرامج التي تم وضعها في هذا المنتدي العظيم ويكون هذا المشروع بمثابة مرجع لكل مهندس يريد العمل في هذا المجال
2-قسم التركيبات
ويتم في هذا القسم شرح جميع خطوات تنفيذ المشروع مع عمل دراسات الجدوي والمناقصات والإحتياطات اللازمه لأعمال التركيب في مختلف الظروف وكل مايخص التركيبات وهذا القسم سوف يفيد قطاع عريض من السادة المهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال المقاولات
3- قسم الصيانة
وهذا القسم يخص قطاع عريض أيضا من المهندسين وخاصة الشباب ويختص بكل مشاكل الصيانة من معدات التكييف مع توفير شرح مفصل ودقيق ومرتب لجميع المشاكل التي يمكن أن تواجه أي مهندس يعمل في هذا المجال
هذا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## magdygamal_8 (21 مارس 2008)

*قسم شرح برامج التكييف*

بالإضافة إلى الأقسام السابقة يجب أن يكون قسم خاص لشرح البرامج وكيفية إستخدامها لأن كثير من المهندسين قد قام بتحميل كثير من البرامج العظيمه في هذا الموقع ولكن مع الأسف لم يستطع إستعمالها ولذلك يجب على كل مهندس لدية خبرة بأي برنامج أن لايبخل بشرحة للأخوة حتى تعم الفائدة الجميع
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م أبو سمير (3 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اوافق خونا 
magdygamal_8 
اتمنى فعلا شرح كيفية استخدام البرامج


----------



## محمد الصائغ (9 أبريل 2008)

_السلام عتى من التبع الهدىو آمن برحمن ؛ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ---- اما بعد _
_فأقتراحي كوني جديد في هذا المنتدى لملتقى المهندسين العرب ؛ وهو بشكل مختصرمع عدم الاطاله عليكم:_
_عمل برنامج حسابي لأحمال التبريد والتكييف مع وضع الاجهزه امامك على شاشة الكمبيوتر و ادخال هذه الاحمال في خانات عند كل جهاز من أجهزة التبريد أو التكييف وتشغيل هذه ألاجهزه لبيان أنها تعمل بشكل جيد أو لا --- مع أعطاء (alram) على مكان الخطأ وبيان تعديل لهذا الخطأفي النظام دون الحاجه الي تطبيقه عمليا" وعلى ارض الواقع_
_ وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين ؛ وفقنا الله الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاه عنا وجزاكم الله خيرا_
_والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته_


----------



## محمد الصائغ (9 أبريل 2008)

الموجد لدي ألأن برامج تعمل عتى نظام الدوس (dos) و نظام الونديز نريد فقط مبرمج كمبيوتر لتفعيل هذه البرامج 
كما شرحت سابقا


----------



## محمد الصائغ (16 أبريل 2008)

*التكييف المركزي*

_السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمته وبركاته_
_أمابعد_
_بنسبه للموضوع التكييف المركزي فأن تفاصيل الحسابات الاحمال التدفئه من (المراجل-المشعات-قطرالمدخنه)موجوده في كتاب الكوده الاردنيه-في دائرة الاشغال العامه؛_
_ويشرح هذا الكتاب تفاصيل نبدئها بما يلي:-_
_1- وضع قياس الغرف المراد تتدفئتها ب Kcal/hr طبعا المجموع الكلي للغرف_
_2-اخذ هذه القياسات ووضعها على الجدول الذي يحتوي على ( أخراج اقطار المواسير-قدرة المرجل)_
_3-من قدرة المرجل(البويلر) نخرج قطرها عن طريق جدول يحتوي على( قدرات المراجل-اقطار المواسير)وعن طريق قطر المدخنه نخرجها بقانون حسابي ( L=A*D/4)_
:31:_ أما بنسبه لبر.امج تحتوي على أخراج هذه الحسابات ،فيوجد برنامج يختص في التكييف المركزي_
_وحسابات الدكتات من خلال وضع القياسات و الاحمال في خانات لنظام الدوس ._


----------



## محمد الصائغ (16 أبريل 2008)

البرامج التي سوف اضعها انشاء الله في المنتدى هي:-
1-حسابات غرف التبريد
2-حسابات التكييف المركزي 
3-حسابات اختيار كلا من المبخر -المكثف- صمام انتشار(exp) -الفلتر - الكمبرسور( الضاغط- الكبا س) لكل شركه صانعه .
4- أما بنسبه الي الصور من كميرا تصوير ديجيتل فأنها موجوده وسوف أقوم بتصوير المواقع التي تتختص في غرف التبريد والتكييف المركزي مع محاولة تبيان طرق الصيانه والفحص لهذه الاجهزه
5- اريد فقط شرح كييفة وضع هذه البرامج و الصور من فلاش ديسك الى المنتدى


----------



## محمد الصائغ (16 أبريل 2008)

محمد الصائغ قال:


> الموجد لدي ألأن برامج تعمل عتى نظام الدوس (dos) و نظام الونديز نريد فقط مبرمج كمبيوتر لتفعيل هذه البرامج
> كما شرحت سابقا


:31: لو تم العمل والمشاركه من مهندسين مختصين في مجال البرمجه لعمل هذه البرامج جزاهم الله عنا كل خير لتم التسهيل على الفنيين والمهندسين حديثي التخرج في مجال التكييف والتبريد والتدفئه 
اذا كنا نتكلم في هذا المنتدى فقط فأننا سوف نتكلم الى الأبد ولم نفعل شيئا ؛ نحن نريد ان نفعل لا ان نتكلم ( كبر مقتا عند الله ان تقولوا ما لا تفعلون ) والى متا نتفوق على الغرب ننتظر ام نسرع 
والسلام عليكم جميعا ورحمته وغفرانه وبركاته


----------



## محمد الصائغ (16 أبريل 2008)

محمد الصائغ قال:


> الموجد لدي ألأن برامج تعمل عتى نظام الدوس (dos) و نظام الونديز نريد فقط مبرمج كمبيوتر لتفعيل هذه البرامج
> كما شرحت سابقا


:31: لو تم العمل والمشاركه من مهندسين مختصين في مجال البرمجه لعمل هذه البرامج جزاهم الله عنا كل خير لتم التسهيل على الفنيين والمهندسين حديثي التخرج في مجال التكييف والتبريد والتدفئه 
اذا كنا نتكلم في هذا المنتدى فقط فأننا سوف نتكلم الى الأبد ولم نفعل شيئا ؛ نحن نريد ان نفعل لا ان نتكلم ( كبر مقتا عند الله ان تقولوا ما لا تفعلون ) والى متا نتفوق على الغرب ننتظر ام نسرع 
والسلام عليكم جميعا ورحمته وغفرانه وبركاته


----------



## ملارين (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
اريد ان اسال الله ان يزيد من علمك لافادتنا جمعا واتمني من الله ان دوام العافيه لك
ونحن في اتنظار المزيد من التقدم
شكرا
ملارين.


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (29 أبريل 2008)

*اقتراح لتطوير القسم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم الجبارة وأسال الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم

بعض الاقتراحات لنحاول الوصول الى الاستفادة القصوى من القسم

1- وضع موضوع مثبت للاستفسارات
يمعنى لو واحد من الزملاء بيسال عن شىء ما او واجهته مشكلة فى التكييف فيكون فيه مكان واحد للاستفسار سواء مشكلة او طلب برنامج معين وهكذا

2- ان يكون الموضوع خاليا من رسالات الشكر والتقدير اختصارا للوقت وللمساحة خصوصا ان بعض الموضوعات موجودة فى صفحتين وباقى الموضوع المكون من 13 صفحة شكر وتقدير

3- تجميع كل البرامج بطريقة مفهرسة مرتبة وكذا الموضوعات فيكون هناك موضوع بتناول اجهزة التكييف بشكل مفصل واخر للتكييف المركزى واخر للثلاجات وهكذا

وجزاكم الله خيرا مرة ثانية


----------



## دلع الحلو (16 مايو 2008)

عندي اربع وسائل تعليميه جيده جدا في مجال التبريد والتكييف اريد ارفعها للمنتدى لاكن معرف ليش مترفع ممكن تتصبي وتعلمني استاذي الفاضل كلها فيديو وحلوه للغايهوالاميل على ****** عندك yaseryaser3388


----------



## تقني تبريد و تكييف (26 مايو 2008)

أرجو من الإخوة في الإدارة وضع بعض عروض العمل في جميع الدول و شكرا


----------



## الالهام (2 يونيو 2008)

أخوتى/المهندسين ---------
شعور جيد وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ونحاول أن نبدء والله المستعان -------- م/محمود الخولى


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 يونيو 2008)

_أخى محمد انت دائما جديد ومتطور لذلك أقترح على حضرتك هذا الموضوع ان يكون بالمنتدى دورة كاملة يدرسها كل من يريدولكن بالاجتهاد الذاتى ويحدد موعد للامتحاناتوتكون الاسئلة من نوع معين وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## ahmed mohamed (28 يونيو 2008)

وليد البنا قال:


> بصراحه اقتراحات عظيمه مفيده جدا واتمنى من الاداره الاهتمام بها
> ومشاركة منى فى هذا المنتدى الهام لدى بعض الاقتراحات ​
> موضوعات مثبته تتحدث عن فرع معين او جزء معين يتم وضع كل ما يتعلق بهذا الفرع فى الموضوع المثبت مثال ​
> 
> ...



إقتراح رائع وانا من المؤيدين له وأشجعه بقوة


----------



## فتىالبراري (15 يوليو 2008)

برك الله فيكم وجعل جهودكم في ميزان حسناتكم 
 *أنا* عضو *جديد* في هذا *المنتدى* لكن استفت منه كثيرا
 فشكرا للاخوان جميعا وللامام دائما وفقكم الله


----------



## cobra00 (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
ان جل المواضيع في هذا المنتدى تركز على التكييف المركزي او أعمال الصيانة لدوارات التبريد و التكييف....
مع تسجيل نقص في المواضيع التي تركز على غرف التبريد( مواضيع شاملة) و غرف حفظ(conservation) أو تجميد (congelation) للمواد الغذائية...
أرجو من الإخوة المشرفين التركيز على هذه النقطة .... و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماندو عماد (24 أغسطس 2008)

كلام مش مجاملة المنتدى فعلا لا ينقصة شىء وانت لا تعلم كم ادعو لكم محبة الناس هو المكسب الحقيقى وانتو اجبرتونا كلنا اننا نحبكو وناخدكو قدوة حسنة لينا فى مجال العمل بس احنا عايزين نوصل بالمنتدى لمرحلة الاختراع يعنى لو نعرف نعمل شات يكون جميل علشان اسمع صوتكم ونتواصل كلنا فى وقت واحد


----------



## الذئب الاسود (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اقترح بوضع دورات وذالك عن طريف الفيدو


----------



## meshomat (7 أكتوبر 2008)

وجدت فى الفترة الأخيرة ان كل إخوانى يبحثون عن الكتب التقنية التى باللغة العربية​ 
فأقترح ان يكون هناك فريق ترجمة للكتب التى باللغة الإنجليزية عن المجالات المختلفة​ 
لينتفع بها إخوانى فى الله فى المنتدى فهناك العديد من الكتب المتميزة التى تنفع مهندسى التبريد​ 
والتكييف هكهذه المحاضرات​ 
40 محاضرة فى هندسة تكييف الهواء والتبريد [pdf]​ 
وسأعمل جاهداً أن أفرغ من وقتى لكى انفذ هذه الفكرة وأترجم بعض الكتب الصغيرة​ 
والعديد من الكتب المتميزة​ 
اتمنى من الله ان تكون الفكرة جديدة والله أسأل ان تكون فى ميزان حسانتنا وحسانتكم​ 
وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## شربة ماء (15 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا القسم من اروع الاقسام الموجودة في المنتدى ولكن ينقصه قسم يعنى بالمهندسين والطلبة الدارسين باللغة الفرنسية لهذا قد حاولت ان افتح موضوعا بهذا الخصوص واتمنى ان لا يغلق من قبل الادارة


----------



## شربة ماء (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وارجو تثبيته ايضا


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aassam (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :
أقترح التعاون بين الأعضاء في مجال التنفيذ والتصميم 
والتعارف فيما بيننا والالتقاء حسب البلد 
يعني من مصر هناك شباب من مصر ممكن يجتمعو ويتعاونوا مع بعض ويساهموا بمشاريع متطورة وتحسن من الأمور المادية والعلمية
وشكرا


----------



## bobstream (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخوني زملائي أنا أقترح الأشياءالتالية
1 إنشاء موضوع أو قسم يتكلم عن التبريد المستعمل في الشاحنات نقل المواد الباردة 
2 التكيف المستعمل في الحافلات نقل المسافرين 
3 تبريد المستعمل في الحاويات البضائع
4 قسم خاص بعروض العمل في دول الخليج وقسسم لوضع الترجمة الذتية 
5 قسم يعتني بالتسجيلات لمعاهد التبريد 
وأرجو أن تكون مشركتي معكم لرفع مستوانا


----------



## liverpool_engineer (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

والله شكرا لكم جميعا على هالمواضيع المميزة حقا انه منتدى رائع ومفيد


----------



## ahmed201020 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## adiiy_1234 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخوان بدون مقدمات عذرا.
اقتراحي هو ان ينتبه الاخوة الى عدم تكرار المواضيع وخاصتا بما يتعلق بمبادى التبريد والتكييف والبحث عن ما هو جديد في هذا العلم والتطرق الى الجديد من الصناعات والاجهزة الحديثة والمبتكرة مثلا نضام الmpsفانا لا اجد من يتحدث عنه.مع الشكر.


----------



## م.مطيع علي (21 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز 
هذا موضوع ممتاز 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس هيما خطاب (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرأ لكماغز الشكر والتقدير التى بذلتوها لكى تنفذو هذا المنتدى الجميل 
والسلامو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الذئب الاسود (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان يكون هناك اودروس في الكهرباء والالكترونييات .
اتمنى ذالك.


----------



## toktok66 (30 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع مكرر--ولكن لابأس


----------

